# My puppy has a sore around his privates :(



## bmathews (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and I just got a 10 week old Toy Fox Terrier/Cavalier King Charles Spaniel mix and we noticed he had a little scab right on the base of his penis and he has been picking at it and my wife just called me and told me that it now looks like its a little pustule, presumably from it irritating him and the scab coming off. 

I have an appointment with the vet on Wednesday and I honestly think that the scab occurred from him trying to climb up stairs and caught his penis. I am in class right now and am going to call a 24 hour vet when I get home but I was checking here to see if you guys had any insight into this. I don't think it is life threatening but I am not sure how quickly bacteria could spread in a 10 week old puppy. 

He is still acting completely normal and playful and not showing any signs of problems except he has been itching that area.

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If it becomes infected little pups can go downhill quickly. I would try to move the vet appt up to Tue.


----------



## bmathews (Sep 11, 2007)

briteday said:


> If it becomes infected little pups can go downhill quickly. I would try to move the vet appt up to Tue.


Thanks, I just looked and saw that the vet I chose is also a 24hr place so I will call them and see if they have anything in the morning, they are a short 10 minute drive from me. 

I have only heard a description of it from my wife since I have night MBA classes so I will check him out when I get home to see if she is over reacting.

I will also post in the new members forum when I get home and I can post pictures.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Cleanse the area, pat dry, and put some Neosporin on it until you get to the vet.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hopefully everything checks out right at the vet.

You'll have to post pics of your little guy. I can't even imagine what he must look like, but then again I have no idea why you would mix the two breeds. Out of curiosity why did you decide to go with a mix instead of a TFT or Cav?


----------



## bmathews (Sep 11, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Hopefully everything checks out right at the vet.
> 
> You'll have to post pics of your little guy. I can't even imagine what he must look like, but then again I have no idea why you would mix the two breeds. Out of curiosity why did you decide to go with a mix instead of a TFT or Cav?


I have attached a picture of Benny, as for why we went for the cross breed: there was no real reason. We were looking at all of the animal shelters around us and couldn't find a puppy that we fell in love with. I began my search around western Pennsylvania and in Ohio and I saw a picture of Benny and fell in love. The wife was leaning more toward a Yorkie or Maltese but she liked benny too.

So its really hard to say why, we saw pictures and fell in love. It is our first puppy of our own and I have already learned some from the buying process.


----------



## bmathews (Sep 11, 2007)

Good news, the sore looks a lot better today. It looks like he should be fine till the vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

bmathews said:


> Good news, the sore looks a lot better today. It looks like he should be fine till the vet visit tomorrow.



Great news!

CUTE puppy!


----------

